# Nicest drop noseband bridle



## zoon (6 October 2012)

After a new bridle for my new youngster. Needs to have a drop noseband and a padded headpiece shaped behing the ears. I have an Albion KB, and although nice, I am not impressed with leather quality for price. Love my cheap eBay Evison bridle, but not massively cut away behind ears. Also have an English gaiter company bridle with a fab shaped headpiece, but leather isn't great and they don't do drops. Fussy? Most certainly


----------



## pc2164 (6 October 2012)

Try horsesense elevator bridles they are lovely and last forever. &#58389;


----------



## Lyle (6 October 2012)

Aussie company, but they do international postage; Flexible Fit

Lovely bridles, padded behind the ears and cut back, true monocrown bridles. The drops are padded with gel too, 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...4469759.-2207520000.1349558893&type=1&theater

Basically mix and match to make your own, sizes, colour, reins, browband. Have fun!


----------



## zoon (6 October 2012)

pc2164 said:



			Try horsesense elevator bridles they are lovely and last forever. &#58389;
		
Click to expand...

Although nicely padded, they aren't actually cut away behind the ears are they?


----------



## pc2164 (6 October 2012)

IMO it doesnt need to be as the outer part which touches the base/bottom part of the ear is extremely soft and padded. I prefer elevator to Albion.


----------



## Jnhuk (6 October 2012)

Have been looking at bridles with cutaway behind the ears myself

The weirdest looking one is from the Dyon Therapeutic range but they also have a more normal drop bridle 

http://www.dyon.be/produits_briderie.php?Id_lang=2&Id_cat=11&Id_ss_cat=49&Id_sss_cat=91

Therapeutic one - looks really weird!

http://www.dyon.be/produits_briderie.php?Id_lang=2&Id_cat=11&Id_ss_cat=16&Id_sss_cat=44


----------



## zoon (6 October 2012)

Yes, that Dyon one is a little extreme! 

Anyone have a flexible fit bridle from link above? Headpiece looks a good shape, but is it good quality?


----------



## rowy (7 October 2012)

Sabre Cordoba! Very impressed with leather quality and padding and looks very smart. My friend has just bought one with a drop as well.


----------



## Mavis007 (7 October 2012)

I love my Jefferies IR bridle which is cut back around the ears. I am not sure if you can buy it with a drop noseband. However I have just bought a lovely drop noseband to fit it from Evison Equine. They also do comfort bridles. I tried them as people on here had highly recommended them and I am certainly impressed with the noseband


----------



## Skippys Mum (7 October 2012)

Kis Vihar - you will find her on facebook.  Her stuff is amazing.  You can have exactly what you want made to exactly your specification.  Although she lives in Hungary, she imports English leather for all her bridlework.

I have had loads of things from her and have always been delighted.

Here's Arnie in his drop noseband bridle - made to his exact measurements (she sends you a guide) - padded drop and browband and 3/4" cheek pieces just cos it suits him


----------



## Capriole (7 October 2012)

KV's stuff is nice, I have some of their work. I gave up trying to take measurements for a drop though


----------



## small (7 October 2012)

micklem bridle has cut away padded head piece and a well designed adjustable drop without any extra pressure.


----------



## zoon (7 October 2012)

Skippys Mum said:



			Kis Vihar - you will find her on facebook.  Her stuff is amazing.  You can have exactly what you want made to exactly your specification.  Although she lives in Hungary, she imports English leather for all her bridlework.

I have had loads of things from her and have always been delighted.

Here's Arnie in his drop noseband bridle - made to his exact measurements (she sends you a guide) - padded drop and browband and 3/4" cheek pieces just cos it suits him 





Click to expand...

That has a plain headpiece - is it available as a padded cut away headpiece?


----------



## Capriole (7 October 2012)

She can do what you want, its all custom.


----------



## Skippys Mum (7 October 2012)

Yep Zoon - she will do whatever you want.  Its all made to your own spec!

She's over just now at HOYS selling her cracking browbands (I have a stunning real turquoise one and a red/orange/yellow millefiori bead one, again, made to his exact measurement) - oh, and I have a martingale with a cute wee "A" embroidered on it


----------



## Skippys Mum (7 October 2012)

Capriole said:



			KV's stuff is nice, I have some of their work. I gave up trying to take measurements for a drop though 

Click to expand...

*blushes* - I took the measurements off the one I already had


----------



## lucyandtwiglet (16 December 2012)

I looked at Sabre Cordoba and they looked really good quality, Jefferies don't seem to be such quality for price....I don't really know which to get. Also can you wear drop nose bands for dressage? Thanks Lucy


----------



## coloredred (16 December 2012)

I'm another kis vihar fan. Got a lovely drop and she even took it back and adjusted it for me after I stuffed up my measurements!


----------



## Sol (16 December 2012)

I've given up, think I'm going down the route of using a local saddler & getting one m2m! With the cutaway/shaped headpieces, I'm worried they wont be cut right for Dan's ears (I'm looking for one of the curved headpieces, that's almost an 'm' shape, not just cutaway), and generally can't find what I want within a reasonable budget  So posted on facebook, and found 3 local saddlers up to the job! I'm guessing quotes will vary a tad, but in Jan I'm going to have a nosy at all 3's work if I can & go from there. At least I know it will fit and don't have to worry trying to return things!


----------

